# bosst gauge hook-up



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah yeah- I did a search and I know the answer Im just making sure so I dont screw this up. I hook the vacuum line for the boost gauge to the line going to the fuel pressure regulator right? Im new to the whole turbo thing so go easy


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

besides the fact that I spelled boost "bosst" right


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea just tee off of that


----------

